# Android Auto with Screen Mirroring



## k1ng617 (Feb 3, 2018)

Well after a couple disappointing realizations about the shortcomings of AA, I went in search of some workarounds to get some non-official apps to work with AA and found there might be potential to mirror my phone screen using something called AA Mirror (can be found on xdadevelopers) but have had zero luck with it. If I'm not mistaken, it requires root access (which then messes with a few official banking apps I need). Has anyone here managed to get custom apps or full phone mirroring to work on theirs without root? I'm really bummed I can't use Poweramp music player & my voice recorder app while driving if I'm using AA.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

I would also like to know how to do something about this nonsense. Android Auto as it is now is really bad. I can't understand why they came up with such a poorly designed piece of software and I surely don't appreciate the way it work at the moment.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Maybe AA wasn't designed to be the meanest and greatest. 

I agree in that i wish there was more to it. And who knows what the future will bring. As of right now. I"m just happy to have gps on the radio instead of having to look at the phone.What 

What are you looking to screen mirror anyways?


----------

